# Anyone running a 2015 Suburban on the beach?



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I'm in need of a new tow & beach vehicle. Considering a used 2015 suburban with max trailering package. How is the clearance in the front for beach driving? How difficult will it be to install front hitch or mounts for surf rack?

Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Make sure you go with the 18in wheels for sand, 20s and 22s don't have enough meat on em. The way the bumper is designed, not very friendly to front hitches and mounts as the older body styles. I've been with GM for a while, the new suburbans have had their fair share of mechanical issues as well. It would work for casual use, not something I would consider for any hard core sand


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

LOL my mom drives her 2001 burb on the beach all the time. It does very well. My 2003 Tahoe was also very good. The front rack was fine but i also had a 6" lift. I cant speak for the new trucks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2018)

May want to get it leveled, that will help out a lot with clearance. 

Not a 2015, but my 2008 2500 goes anywhere I want it to. Both my 2005 tahoes did also. All I did was level it and go up to 265/75 Nitto tires on the stock rims. 

Fixed it up with Yakima basket and ski rack, a homemade Rodpod, and got an ARB shelter for the side for Xmas.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

have a2004 burban that ive never had a problem with


----------

